# Plants and Shrimp for Club Members -- Local Pickup



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a 20L tank I need to shutdown. There are plenty of medium light, non CO2 plants and some "Cherry" Shrimp that need a good home. I am at home almost all of the time recovering from hip surgery.

CLUB Members -- Pm me if interested in some free plants and shrimp. The Cherry Shrimp are not a pure strain but they do a great job cleaning up and are fun to watch.

I also have 2 CO2 tanks that have some interesting plants. I will part with 1 or 2 stems of those plants if you are interested in trying them. They are difficult to grow without CO2. They are Rotala Macrandra, Ludwigia Cuba and Downii.

I also have a 10 Gallon tank low light with Anubias and Java Ferns. Again, 1 or 2 plants only are available per person.

I live in southwest Arlington.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice to hear from you! I about decided that you fell into that big tank and became fish food.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello Mike nice to hear from u again. I would like some shrimps to start a colony. Pmed you. Thanks


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. Sorry I haven't been able to participate but I have been having hip issues and multiple surgeries since Easter weekend. Things are looking up but it will be awhile before I am able to drive or leave the house. The tanks I am shutting down are the ones that are too low for me to take care of. Hip restrictions, you know.

That 20 Long I am shutting down has a lot of different plants that would make a nice starter collection for at least 2 tanks. I think there are over 100 shrimp in there. Already have someone coming over today to relieve me of some of them.

Hope the club is doing well and I should be back on my feet around November.

I have to say that my 10 tanks have done remarkably well during my absences in the hospital. It appears a heavily planted tank needs little to no external filtration to survive. Plants make wonderful filters. They remove excess nitrates and the cleanup crews keep the trash picked up. I had no fish losses and the shrimp have done their job well. Without a lot of feedings, they have kept the tanks spotless.

I also have a 10 gallon tank full of anubias and java ferns that will next on the list to close down.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad you are on your way up!


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your hip problems, must be heartbreaking to have such pain and then have to give up more of your personal pleasures. You’ve missed some great meetings, but glad you’ll be up and around soon.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey Mike, it's good to hear from you!
I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery, looking forward to seeing you at the meetings again.
*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pm'ed you, interested in a few of the steam plants, fern, and anubias.
hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

I will be emptying the 10 gallon tonight or tomorrow of all the plants and will post how many and what they are. Might also get to the 20 gallon as well.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Mike, the meeting at your house was the second DFW APC meeting I attended, and I still remember your wonderful aquarium room. Your tanks are an inspiration.

I'm really glad your medical issues are improving. We would love to see you again!.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

You said the shrimps are not pure strain, are they at least somewhat red? If so I'll take some... 
Would love to get some of the anubia too and whatever else you are wanting to get rid of as I am starting a 75gal planted on Monday (day after the meeting) so all the info will be fresh in my head.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

I don’t live that far from you and can come over during the day to do water changes and trimming if that would help forestall your having to take your tanks down. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can always send what isn't taken to the meeting on Sunday. Just pass them off to someone that is coming.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Gumbie. I am only taking down 2 of my 10 tanks. I am still able to trim and do water changes on the others. I just can't work on those 2 tanks because they are at the floor level and my hip restrictions prevent me from bending down. Nothing of interest in either one of them. But if things change, I will certainly take you up on your offer. Thanks.

Joey has asked for some of the plants for his new 75 gallon and RandallW a few also but if there is anyone close that is planning to attend the meeting and can come by before the meeting on Sunday, I can bag everything and send it to the meeting. That would save Joey a trip.

Again, thanks for all the great comments and offers for help. I do appreciate it.

Hope everyone has a great time at Bill and Drinda's place Sunday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

my 75g is not really new, i ended up buying a 75g rr saltwater tank, and sold the tank, and got a none drilled one that was a freshwater tank. making it plated so far it has been 3 1/2 to 5 weeks of me not touching plants and just letting them grow. 

think i got the 120 sold, now if only i could sell the 12g nano, and my two 30g xtall tanks i wouldbe set. that would just leave me with my osaka 41g tank, and my 75g tank.

gumbie susan if you don't mind picking up the plants, that would help me... out, but if something comes up just let me know.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

I’ll be glad to bring the plants to the meeting. See you Sunday.


I’ve scheduled a plant pickup time with Mike. He’s got Randall coming over first, then I’ll get the plants for Joey and the meeting.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Susan has called and is coming by today at 2pm and will be picking up all of the plants. Including they ones for Joey.

Thanks. Both tanks are now empty.

I had no idea how much regular and narrow leaf Java Fern I had in those 2 tanks. Hope some one can use them. I didn't have as much Anubias as I thought but there are 2 or 3 different types : regular, nana and a very small amount of petite.

Enjoy. I am starting to trim my other tanks and will send some Narrow Leaf Ludwigia, Mermaid weed, Aponogeton Undulatus, Bacopa and maybe a couple of stems of Ludwigia Cuba. There will also be a few crypts, java moss, etc.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope you get better Mike ^^


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, thanks susan for picking them up. a decent week went sore aha the nephew was over and acting up, had to get a booster shot.. heat getting to me, mood is going down hill.. will be at meeting, see ever one to more.. jason or robert if you don't mind give me a wake up text around 9:15-10:00 am. thanks.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the plants and inspiration Mike. The bags of plants and shrimp for Joey and the Club will be sure to please.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, susan.. see you at the meeting. i'm up, early to bed, early to rise. woke up at 4am.. about to go fill up the truck, and leave. see every one soon.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again for the shrimp and plants Mike. The shrimp are enjoying their new home


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

RandallW201 said:


> Thanks again for the shrimp and plants Mike. The shrimp are enjoying their new home


 awesome, it was good to see you and wife/girl-friend? go home with a box of plants.


----------

